# 1963 corvette



## spoker (Aug 24, 2021)

minneapols.craislist.org/ram/bok/d/saint-paul-schwonn-corvette/7363435079.html


----------



## spoker (Aug 24, 2021)

nice


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

linky no workey


----------



## phantom (Aug 24, 2021)

This isn't that difficult to do.









						schwinn corvette - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1963 schwinn with a ton of high end upgraded parts,new 7 sprrd nexus,new all white fat frank tires,new pro-built aluminum rims,new 3 piece cranks and peadals,new and upgraded handle bars and...



					minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## spoker (Aug 24, 2021)

kool bike,link works on the other sites,somthing wrong with the cabe site


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

it is misspelled. it can't work anywhere.  🤪


----------



## spoker (Aug 24, 2021)

phantom said:


> This isn't that difficult to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks phantom


----------



## spoker (Aug 24, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it is misspelled. it can't work anywhere.  🤪



🧐


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

*minneapols.craislist*.org/ram/bok/d/saint-paul-*schwonn*-corvette/7363435079.html


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2021)

Double checked for ya spoker. It's not the Cabe.  😉

Copy and paste. Highlight and then press Ctrl and C. Then to paste press CTRL and V . Quick and easy. 











						schwinn corvette - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1963 schwinn with a ton of high end upgraded parts,new 7 sprrd nexus,new all white fat frank tires,new pro-built aluminum rims,new 3 piece cranks and peadals,new and upgraded handle bars and...



					minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## spoker (Aug 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Double checked for ya spoker. It's not the Cabe.  😉
> 
> Copy and paste. Highlight and then press Ctrl and C. Then to paste press CTRL and V . Quick and easy.
> 
> ...



thank you!


----------

